# Looking for group in Kissimmee/Orlando FL



## bulletmeat (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello there berk.  Just moved from San Diego and am looking for a group in the area maybe once a week.  Played mainly D&D (2-3.5), RIFTS, and Star Wars (D20 & a little D6), but am up for other types (Heavy Gear, LoTR, White Wolf, new D6).  If anyone is in the area here let me know at bulletmeat@excite.com.  Thanks.


----------



## Lalato (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm not sure if this will help you at all, but you might also try http://dnd.meetup.com and look for the Orlando area Meetup.

Another group to try, if you don't mind RPGA, is the FRAG RPGA group that is based near UCF.  You can check them out at...  http://www.frag-orlando.com/

Good luck...  
--sam


----------

